# Staining pine T&G



## handiandi (Aug 16, 2004)

I've refinished my basement using tongue & groove yellow pine. Looks so good I'm hesitating to stain it and mess it up. But I need to finish it. What's the best technique to ensuring a smooth consistent coloring? Should I sand it first (even though it looks like it doesn't need it)? Should I use a sanding sealer? Bottom to top? Brush or rag? Also, I'm doing two different colors. Probably a walnut for trim, and a cherry for walls. Which should I do first? Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

I would've finished it before installing. But now that it's in place - I would use sanding sealer (I typically wipe it on with a rag) - then sand (150-180grit) - then stain. You'll also need to check the manufacturers directions for the sanding sealer - not many of them are the same on application.
I would do the walls first and try to tape off the trim then come back and tape off the wall or vice versa  It'll be difficult to keep the stain from seeping either way you do it.


----------



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

If you're hesitant to stain the pine, maybe consider a clear sealer to protect the wood and highlight it's natural color?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

hatchet said:


> I would use sanding sealer (I typically wipe it on with a rag) - then sand (150-180grit) - then stain.



Seal before stain? How does that work out? I am curious as to the penetration of the stain.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

As the original thread is 4 years old, and hatchet hasn't been on here in 2 years, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for an answer there Mark


:wink:


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you slickshift..Guess I should have read the date..........After reading this post I had to ask my question.Have you ever herd of sealing wood before staining? Is there some thing being done that I am unaware of? I guess I will be reading dates of threads and posts.


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

Sanding sealer is especially helpful for soft woods. It allows the stain to be absorbed more evenly and prevents blotching.

Mike


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

mark942 said:


> ...Have you ever herd of sealing wood before staining? Is there some thing being done that I am unaware of?...


Yes
Using a sanding sealer is common
I don't use/care for it myself
I will use a conditioner before staining if needed though


----------

